# SIMRAD GO7



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you don't need the side imaging, you can get the original go7 at west marine for $499 through the weekend. I believe it comes with navionics +. I am considering it, as I don't think I can find a suitable place for the large totalscan transducer.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish5 said:


> If you don't need the side imaging, you can get the original go7 at west marine for $499 through the weekend. I believe it comes with navionics +. I am considering it, as I don't think I can find a suitable place for the large totalscan transducer.


I fish mostly shallow area and creeks but I'd like the total scan. Plus I think that transducer isn't that big anyways.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree. I would like the side imaging as well. I looked at the totalscan transducer in store. It's pretty massive. I think it is around 11" long. It would probably act like a trim tab on my skiff, lol. I do like their touch screen.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm running a GO7 and love it. Great display with plenty of clarity. I went with the original GO7 as I don't use a transducer and so far no issues at all. I have the navionics platinum plus chip and the detail is great. Overall, very pleased with the unit.


----------

